# Extremely slow downloads in play store



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

On both the dark Knight rises and asphalt 7 the downloads take forever..I'm talking like its been downloading for 15 min and only at 50mb of 1.6gb..

This is occurring on two different WiFi networks...

Any thoughts?


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Same thing was happening to me. Happened right after I flashed trinity kernel. Did you flash anything directly prior to this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamesmaster20 (Jan 18, 2012)

I noticed that it throttles the downloads when the screen is off, I kept the screen on to download these two titles and they came down nice and quick.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

i did flash trinity actually... and is there any way to stop the throttling while the screen is off?


----------

